# IMR White hots.



## alleyyooper

A new powder.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/ammunition ... index.html

Excerp from the article.

now there's another replacement on the market under the venerable IMR Powder name. And though it may add insult to injury to blackpowder traditionalists, this powder is in "pellet" form, and isn't humble enough to be black, or brown or even grey like other replacements--it's white.

CHRONOGRAPH COMPARISON 250-gr. SABOTED BULLET 
CHARGE MUZZLE VELOCITY (fps) STANDARD DEVIATION 
3 Triple Se7en Pellets 1858 25 
2 Triple Se7en Pellets 1539 22 
2 Triple Se7en Magnum Pellets 1528 42 
2 White Hots Pellets 1712 13 
NOTE: Average of five consecutive shots measured 15 feet from the muzzle with a PACT MKIV Chronograph/Timer.

IMR "White Hots" are preformed charges intended for use "in newly manufactured in-line muzzleloading rifles of .50-caliber using a 209 primer ignition system." The quoted part of that preceding sentence is found on the back of White Hots packaging and I think it's a pretty significant statement.

 Al


----------



## single-shot

when im using a modern inline type of gun, ill go for modern whatever it takes to get results....I also hunt with a traditional bow....sometime ill take out my old flinter depends on my mood...if the pellets are pink and they work good its ok with me.


----------



## Sabotloader

*Yooper*

In reference to 'white hots' - you need to remember that T7 is a smokeless powdr and in its pure form it is white also. The black/dark grey color and the smoke are added.

Also remember T7 pellets are down loaded, a 50 grain T7 pellet is approximately equal to 50 grains of regular black powder or any of the Pyro powders. A single 50 grain pellet of T7 is actually equal to 40+/- grains of loose T7.

T7 pellets now also come in a Mag version equal to about 60 grains of loose T7.

White Hots, made by IMR - owned by Hodgdon are T7 mag pellets without the black/grey die and no smoke added.

Two 'white hots' are equal to about 120 grains of T7-2f powder - that tends to push a load out the barrel with very good velocity.


----------



## alleyyooper

I just can't hide can I Mike.
I posted this before much was knowen about the white hots. Of course I would never use them my self as I don't care for pellets. To hard to get that custom load like the 85grs. my Plains Rifle likes.
Oh Ya this place needs the experinced inliner guy like you.

 Al


----------



## Sabotloader

*Yooper*

Ifn yer honey werent so sweet I wouldnt follo ya around...

Actually I did find this site form one of yer utter posts on Nnet I thank...

Funy u should mention inline - I am on my way out to shoot PRB's from my 50 and 54 cal Renegade - Rondy season starts over here April 5 gotta be ready to shoot rifle in dem.... I do not really get into the Rondy thing, do not have all the clothes, the pistol, knife, or hawk - I jis like shooten rifles...

Oh ya - gotta pattern the 870 this morniong also - Turket season is a comming


----------



## alleyyooper

Hows the honey holden out for ya? Turkey season starts here near the end of April. I have this real nice Chariles Daly with a super full and ful choke. It fits me real well too.

 Al


----------

